# SKY+ box for Spain



## mellabi12 (Apr 8, 2010)

I am currently a Sky subscriber in the UK, but I am thinking of buying a SKY + box for my apartment in Spain.

Can anyone help me with the following:

If a bring a SKY+ box from the UK will it need a separate card from the one I have now (Sky family pack)?

Can the box be used without a phone line cnnection?

Will I need to upgrade my card for SKY+ and will this provide HD channels too?

Are there any other potential pitfalls I should know about?

Many thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mellabi12 said:


> I am currently a Sky subscriber in the UK, but I am thinking of buying a SKY + box for my apartment in Spain.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the following:
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome

You will need to contact sky and get your existing card transfered to the sky+ box, otherwise some channels may not work, and neither will the record and playback features for the sky+ box. You MUST tell sky that you have a Sky+ box as sometime they forget to put the check in the check box that activated your card for the hard drive functions.

(You can use any sky card in any sky box, but not for sports or movie channels.
A sky card activated for Sky+ will also work in any sky+ box, again not for sports and movie channels. and it will also only allow you to record and playback the free to air channel only, not subscription channels)

If you want HD channels then you need a SkyHD+ box.
This is different to the Sky+ box.
One is HD and the other is not.

A HD box without a card gets BBC HD Luxe HD and ITVHD
A HD box with a freesatfromsky card gets the above plus C4HD (and Five HD in June ./ July)
A HD Box with a £10 per month HD sub on top of your exisitng sky sub gets you the HD channels (HD sports and HD movies need a sports or movies subscription)

Yes you can use the box without the phone line - as long as the box is not from a discounted installation agreement from sky or part of a multiroom contract

the phone line is use for a few reasons: for multiroom contracts to ensure all the cards are at the same location, for voting on "viewier participation" shows like "i am a z list celeb on ice in the jungle", and for buying things on QVC. the box only transmitts from the phone line, it does not receive. it does most of its receiving via the satellite.

I have found the best Sky+ boxes are the Pace 3100 and then the TDS470....ones with the card slots on the left hand side of the front panel...other models do not have as sensitive tuner inside.

UPSs are good for Sky+ and Skyhd+ boxes, as in the event of a power cut it can use the battery in the UPS for power, and ensures recordings are not disrupted.


----------



## mellabi12 (Apr 8, 2010)

sat said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> You will need to contact sky and get your existing card transfered to the sky+ box, otherwise some channels may not work, and neither will the record and playback features for the sky+ box. You MUST tell sky that you have a Sky+ box as sometime they forget to put the check in the check box that activated your card for the hard drive functions.
> 
> ...


Many thanks - a really helpful response.


----------



## ashcroft (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you have internet? If yes why don't you get internet TV you can hook it up to your TV and its fantastic... you have TV on demand and catch up and live tv plus a download option.....

There are several companies around....I use view tv abroad and they are fab but there are other ones like VUK, ExpatNet and others jsut search!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## mellabi12 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for your ideas - I never realised they were an option (I'd heard about changing IP address from Spanish to English one, but I haven't explored that one yet. Many thanks once again.


----------



## ashcroft (Apr 7, 2010)

I've just been catching up with Flashforward...the new series!!! Its very good!!!! The TV service is really good and simple......view tv abroad.com has a really helpful support team so any questions contact them...we have been really happy with the service so far, picture quality is fantastic!!!!
Anyway happy watching!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

ashcroft said:


> I've just been catching up with Flashforward...the new series!!! Its very good!!!! The TV service is really good and simple......view tv abroad.com has a really helpful support team so any questions contact them...we have been really happy with the service so far, picture quality is fantastic!!!!
> Anyway happy watching!


as are torrents and p2p sites like demonoid, thebox, uknova, tpb.......and they are free...and the pictures are of excellent quality - load into a usb stick plug them into your tv and watch away...


----------



## mellabi12 (Apr 8, 2010)

To Ashcroft,

Many thnks for your tips in the 2 responses you sent me - I never realised so much was available to me in Spain.

I've now got an interesting project to get stuck into


----------



## mellabi12 (Apr 8, 2010)

sat said:


> as are torrents and p2p sites like demonoid, thebox, uknova, tpb.......and they are free...and the pictures are of excellent quality - load into a usb stick plug them into your tv and watch away...



Thanks, Sat, this just gets better...can't believe I left it so long to find these tips out!!


----------



## shameless (Apr 16, 2010)

mellabi12 said:


> Thanks, Sat, this just gets better...can't believe I left it so long to find these tips out!!



There are so many option make sure you look into all the options before you decide to try.

Many reputable VPN services will let you TRY before you BUY and check that they have* no limitations on bandwidth* as this can seriously disrupt your TV viewing many have a limitation on bandwidth but still claim its plenty for you to view tv when its clearly not.

Google vpns and see what comes up and dont be afraid to use the live help button and talk to them.


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

as an addition, can i bring a sky box from uk(i am leaving my original sky box and card at home) and get a card to access english channels whilst in spain, or do i have to buy a box and card in spain, i will be in the costa colida region.
cheers
Ray


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

lofthouse said:


> as an addition, can i bring a sky box from uk(i am leaving my original sky box and card at home) and get a card to access english channels whilst in spain, or do i have to buy a box and card in spain, i will be in the costa colida region.


All of the UK main channels (and about 200 others) are available for free and with no sky card - these are free to air channels.
You have not needed a sky card for the BBC channels for the last 6 years!!!
You do not need a card for ITV1,2,3,4,C4 and Five.
You dont even need a Sky box for free to air channels, a freesat or a generic free to air box will do.

However, reception of some of these free to air channels can be limited, even on big dishes.

However, with a Sky freesatfromksky card (£20 in the uk - more in Spain) and a sky box, you can access stronger regional verisions of ITV1, C4 (irish version), Five, Fiver, Five USA, Sky 3, Vivia TV and Liverpool FC TV. These are classed as free to view channels.

And then there are the pay monthly channels.

At the moment ANY sky card will work in ANY sky box - apart from the Sky Movies and Sky Sports channels that are tied to its "home" box.


----------



## mellabi12 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks, Shameless, sorry I'd not replied earlier (family comes first. I shall be taking all this advice before actually setting things up.

Thanks again


----------

